# Arcadia Reef Area Christmas Bay



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey guys I had a question about walking in wading the southwest corner of Christmas. There's a canal over there off Dolphin rd that it looks like I might be able to park at and walk in. Can I park here at the end of the road? If so, I can wade over to Arcadia no problem right?


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah I've seen people over there before. let me know how it is.


----------



## adanvjr (Mar 30, 2012)

It's been listed as a public access point.
As long as you're not parked on the road or block someone's driveway, you should be good.

Make sure you got the right footwear if you're going to wade in the reef.

Good luck.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, The parking is across the road from the Houses. It had been covered with water and mud in the extra high tides we have been having. Normally, it's pretty firm the parking lot. You can wade all the way to Arcadia. I think most of it is pretty hard bottomed until you hit the reef. Duck hunters sometimes set their spreads along the shoreline from the cut to Arcadia, so heads up. It's pretty shallow even well off shore unless the water is way high so you might be able to wade past them and their spreads.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info, i drove past it and wadefished to the left of amigo lane for a couple hours. just managed a small redfish on gulp. didn't see much activity or anything. i need to learn that area a little better.


----------



## adanvjr (Mar 30, 2012)

therocket37 said:


> Thanks for the info, i drove past it and wadefished to the left of amigo lane for a couple hours. just managed a small redfish on gulp. didn't see much activity or anything. i need to learn that area a little better.


How's the water?
Is there still a good amount of grass, or has it been dying out from the coming cold season?

I've been reading reports of folks catching them in deeper waters (+4 ft).
The place you were in is 2 ft or less.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

There's was a lot of grass but it was hard to see to the bottom, water was a little stained. Decent amount of grass floating and I would get grass hung on my lure and topwater almost every cast. That flat was flooded pretty good bout 2-2 1/2 ft. I waded out to what I thought was a shell reef running east to west but it was more of a mid shell mix. I must have not been on the firmer shell. I think there might be better shell further west along that shoreline. It was fun exploring the area but there was very little bait activity in that whole area.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Things might be a little behind schedule. Grass should be thinning out and dying off soon. Water will be clearing up.


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

karstopo said:


> Things might be a little behind schedule. Grass should be thinning out and dying off soon. Water will be clearing up.


from what i'm hearing, this is the case... soon though. very very soon.


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

therocket37 said:


> Hey guys I had a question about walking in wading the southwest corner of Christmas. There's a canal over there off Dolphin rd that it looks like I might be able to park at and walk in. Can I park here at the end of the road? If so, I can wade over to Arcadia no problem right?


I fished there Friday morning, there's a small access road before you get to Dolphin rd on the left. It has some low spots but I made it through with my 2wd Tacoma. We parked there and waded east until we hit the reef. Mostly a shell mud bottom. There is one gut that is pretty deep but had no problems.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

FSSU3 said:


> I fished there Friday morning, there's a small access road before you get to Dolphin rd on the left. It has some low spots but I made it through with my 2wd Tacoma. We parked there and waded east until we hit the reef. Mostly a shell mud bottom. There is one gut that is pretty deep but had no problems.


Did you catch any fish during this wade?


----------

